# Moving to EVO - transition



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We are slowly making the transition and so far so good. No problems with gas or the runs. Normally I would change out more quickly but I figured this was more of a change than from one kibble with grain to another.

The caloric content is very high compared to a lot of foods. Cyra was getting 2+ cups a day of the other, but I am dropping her to about 1.5 of the EVO and Grim from about 4 to 3 cups as both started gaining weight on it.

If we can move to a bigger house, a freezer is something I really want - that and making friends with local deer hunters.


----------

